# does anyone keep van reets?



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

does anyone keep van reets?


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Van Reets*

I do I do  I have one of the best collections in the country!

www.melsloft.com


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

canfordpigeons said:


> does anyone keep van reets?


Tried to find information on pigeons of Van Reet, but I'm thinking there are very few orginal Van Reets in the USA. According to some of the blogs I read at PIPA http://www.pipa.be/ the good orginals have been pretty much lost to time. Perhaps someone will come around who is more familar with Van Reet's pigeons. I suspect what people now have is offspring from the offspring of some of his pigeons.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have two Van Reet cocks from McLaughlin.


----------



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

if you guys could tell me some info about them it would be great do they breed easy


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I had three cocks and one hen. I sold the two cocks and gave my brother the remaining cock and hen. Of the two cocks I sold, I kept one young cock each to fly. They've been on the widowhood system this old bird season. Last week, we had a smash 300 mile race. Just two days ago, I got one of my Van Reets back. The Van Reet cross made it home while the full Van Reet never made it back. I've decided to go away from the Van Reets and move towards birds that are long distance.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Van Reets are typically best at the shorter races and are built for speed. They're also known for their aggressive, fearless attitudes. Most Van Reets I see are full, muscular hunks and look like they could plow down all the other race birds


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*van reets*

I have about a dozen van reets bred by the master himself, and many off the imports as well as sosn and daughters of LEPRECHAUN one of most prolific van reet racers/breeders from the UK! I have witenessed van reets winning up to 400 and 500 miles ............ You don't always have to have the MOST direct key birds ,, all you need are good birds with winning backgrounds that can continue to breed great racers and breeders,,, life goes on what do you think before 019 and after 019 time did not stand still!!!

Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Patrick!!!*

here is one of my foundation Breeders!


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Van Reets are typically best at the shorter races and are built for speed. They're also known for their aggressive, fearless attitudes. Most Van Reets I see are full, muscular hunks and look like they could plow down all the other race birds


Yes they are. I probably have more van reets then any other strain. I have some from McLaughlin, Demartino, and Red Rose lofts. I believe they are sprint birds and may come from longer races but usually the next day (at least for me they do). They do very well in sprint races and I have had some sucess with some of mine. If you ask the question on a board like pigeon basics (oversea forum) what birds are the best sprint birds in the world you will here over and over "Staff Van Reet" even if his originals are long gone.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

ohiogsp said:


> Yes they are. I probably have more van reets then any other strain. I have some from McLaughlin, Demartino, and Red Rose lofts. I believe they are sprint birds and may come from longer races but usually the next day (at least for me they do). They do very well in sprint races and I have had some sucess with some of mine. If you ask the question on a board like pigeon basics (oversea forum) what birds are the best sprint birds in the world you will here over and over "Staff Van Reet" even if his originals are long gone.


At least in Britain you do a lot!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, Van Reets seem to be quite popular over there  And supposedly the best of them are over there.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

canfordpigeons said:


> does anyone keep van reets?


I have three birds with Van Reet blood, nothing 100% I have had decent birds off of them. They are also from McLauglin. They have been crossed with Vic Miller blood and have flown 500. Frank McL does not do as well as he used to in the one loft races. He has also ventured out to other lines of birds. Nor has Red Rose done as well as 6 to 8 years ago with there Van Reets. I think it like most lines or so called strains. They have good and bad birds. We are quite a few years down from the most famous Van Reet the "Daniel". I have to go about 5 generations back to find him in my peds. 

Randy


----------



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

i let him out and he did a couple of circels and traped a gain i am planing to pair him with my best van loon but we will see if not i will find him a van reet hen but i was told van loons go well with van reets whats your opinion


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Van Reets*

yes Van Loons do cross well ,, actually Staff had introudced van loon blood into teh second generetaion of his family in the 90's called the BORGMAN DUIVAN...

Mel


----------



## FREEBYRD LOFT (May 28, 2009)

*Van Reets*



canfordpigeons said:


> does anyone keep van reets?


I HAVE STAFF VAN REETS IN LOUISIANA ORIGINALLY FROM FRANK MC.
THEY ARE GREAT SPRINT BIRDS AND PRODUCE WELL

BRYAN


----------



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

cool i am gfing to breed mine with a blue bar hen


----------

